# 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!



## xbxmxnn (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

am vergangenen Wochenende fanden in Griechenland Offene Meisterschaften im Distanzwerfen (Hellas Open, auch 'Neill Mackellow Open' als Ehrung des ehemaligen Weltmeisters) statt, und ein Teil der Weltelite (bei Weiten nicht alle) war angereist, um es sich vor Ort mal gutgehen zu lassen und ein paar Würfe zu machen; es kam wieder zu unglaublichen Weiten, allen voran von Weltmeister Danny Moeskops aus Belgien, der ein Gesamtresultat aus den vier Gewichtsklassen von 1095,52 Metern hatte - das entspricht einem Durchschnitt von knapp 274 Metern mit jedem Gewicht!!! Der beste Wurf kratzte an den 280!

Hier mal der Link zu einem Video von einem Wurf mit 150 Gramm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL91R3MRxZE - geradezu dekadent, wie er wirft, und so atemberaubend schnell - derzeit gibt es weltweit wohl niemanden, der ihn schlagen kann (oder auch nur davon träumen darf)!

Wahnsinn, oder?


----------



## Evil Deeds (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

hammer  nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

sieht ja aus, als wären es Multirollen. |bigeyes

Gruß Jörg


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Stimmt, die weitesten Würfe gelingen fast alle mit Multirollen; der Weltrekord mit Stationärrolle liegt, wenn ich nicht irre, bei etwas über 250 Metern - und ich glaube, auch von Danny geworfen!


----------



## Bassey (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Schlagen könnte ich ihn schon, aber dann würde er mich auch schlagen und das ganze würde als Prügelei tituliert werden ^^


Ansonsten: Na Respekt! Gelernt scheint eben gelernt zu sein...


----------



## Kegelfisch (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Da beißt nix !!! #d


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

@ Bassey: Ach was; Danny ist ein unglaublich lieber Mensch´, der würde niemals einen Menschen schlagen - bestimmt so wie Du!  (Ich mag übrigens Deinen Signaturtext - gefällt mir gut!)

@ Kegelfisch: Obendrein ist Danny ein richtig guter Angler, der obendrein den Vorteil hat, auch die Fische zu erwischen, an die andere nicht herankommen! Und manchmal angelt er sogar im Urlaub...: http://www.century.gb.com/news.php?fn_mode=fullnews&fn_id=70


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Der Kerl ist Wahnsinn.#6
Mich würde mal interessieren,welche Körpermaße er hat.
Der 350 Ibs Hai scheint ja nicht wesentlich größer zu
sein.|bigeyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Magdeburger (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Welcher Hai? #c


----------



## Bassey (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*



Abumann schrieb:


> @ Bassey: Ach was; Danny ist ein unglaublich lieber Mensch´, der würde niemals einen Menschen schlagen - bestimmt so wie Du!  (Ich mag übrigens Deinen Signaturtext - gefällt mir gut!)



War ja auch nur einj Scherz ^^ Ich haue eigentlich keinen, außer mich will einer hauen und als Gelegenheitstürsteher (zum Glück nicht mehr regelmäßig) passiert das ab und an auch mal...



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Welcher Hai? #c



Der auf dem untersten Bild:

http://www.century.gb.com/news.php?fn_mode=fullnews&fn_id=70


----------



## Baitcaster (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Ich muss auch mal wieder zum Training kommen und die Multi anschnallen. :q:q:q
Dirk hat mir noch garnichts vom Länderkampf Deutschland-Dänemark erzählt. War bestimmt ne Gaudi.#6
Ich wäre gerne mit gekommen, aber da war die Hamburger Quali für die DM im Turnierwurfsport

Danny wird noch die nächsten Jahre das Maß aller Dinge sein!!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Alter Schwede nicht schlecht


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Hi Hendrik,

stimmt, Dänemark war wieder toll; das Wetter zwar nicht so berauschend und daher auch die Weiten nicht so dolle, aber ein Riesenspaß - guckst Du hier: http://surfcaster.de/_FORUM/topic.php?id=395& Mehr berichte ich dann bei einem adäquaten Kaltgetränk. Aber ja, ich stimme Dir zu - Du musst auch mal wieder dringend zum Schmeißen kommen - nächsten Samstag, den 29. Mai, ist Quali, Du kannst aber auch ohne Qualiambitionen mitwerfen! (Oder mit, wir nehmen Dich auch gerne mit zur WM!)
Ich denke auch, dass Danny noch eine ganze Zeit dominieren wird, wobei die Luft langsam eng wird; es gibt mittlerweile 13 Personen, die schon über 300 Yards (etwa 273 Meter) geworfen haben. Ich arbeite noch dran! |director:

Ich schätze, dass Danny knappe 1,90 groß ist und ungefähr 150 Kilo wiegt - grob geschätzt. Er ist schon recht groß, aber kein Riese, und schon mächtig, aber ich habe schon einige umfangreichere Menschen gesehen. Dafür ist seine Technik wie vom anderen Stern, und schnell ist er obendrein, wie man im Video sieht.

Und @ Bassey: Dachte ich mir doch, dass Du ein großer Kuschelbär bist! |supergri


----------



## Baitcaster (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*



Abumann schrieb:


> Mehr berichte ich dann bei einem adäquaten Kaltgetränk.


Sehr gerne!!!



> musst auch mal wieder dringend zum Schmeißen kommen - nächsten Samstag, den 29. Mai, ist Quali,


Da sind wir wieder beim Problem....
Da ist die DM im Turnierwurfsport in Kassel.
Wie ich schon mal sagte, die Termine für 2011 müssen wir auf jeden Fall zusammen besprechen, so das die Termine des VDSF und DAV nicht auf die gleichen Wochenenden fallen


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

könnte mal jemand was zu den benutzten Ruten&Rollen sagen |kopfkrat
was für Schlag/Nachschnur wird denn da so benutzt?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

@ Koalabär: Die FIPS/M, also der Weltverband, schreibt vor, dass die Ruten und Rollen potentiell käuflich sein müssen; das ist auch so, aber natürlich schraubt jeder an seinem Gerät ein klein wenig herum, andere Bremsen oder Kugellager zum Beispiel; wenn Du malso was ausprobieren möchtest, kannst Du das gern an meinen Gerät machen. Danny selbst wirft eine Century TT-R und dazu verschiedene Multirollenmodelle von Abu und neuerdings auch Daiwa (kannst Du auch alles gerne mal testen, die nehm ich auch); die Schnurstärken sind vorgeschrieben und werden während solcher Veranstaltungen auch laufend überprüft; zur Verwendung kommt nur Mono mit folgenden Stärken:

Bei 100 Gramm: 0,25mm Hauptschnur / 0,70mm Schlagschnur
Bei 125 Gramm: 0,28mm / 0,70mm
Bei 150 Gramm: 0,31mm / 0,80mm
Bei 175 Gramm: 0,35mm / 0,80mm

Die meistgenutzten Schnüre sind Sakuma Nite Crystal (benutzt Danny auch), Ultima Distance oder seltener Daiwa Tournament. Was kann ich gerade noch schreiben...? Mmh...

@ Baitcaster: Oh Manno! Was machst Du denn am Sonntag, den 13. Juni? Da ist Oberbürgermeisterpokal in Kiel, passt das? Aber ich denke doch, dass wir uns vorher noch so mal sehen, oder?


----------



## Troutcarp (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Alter Schwede 
Ich glaub wenn jemand so am See seine Montage rausfeuert wird er sicher ziemlich schräg angeguckt 
In echt wirken 274 Meter sicher noch vieeeel weiter als es sich anhört.
Echt krass.


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Das stimmt, frag mal Degl... Ich hab im Januar unsere Wurfstrecke auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel abgesteckt, und als ich gerade die 200-Meter-Fahne einpiekste, die wirklich schon unglaublich weit wirkt, fragte Degl, wie weit das ist... und machte dann äußerst große Augen!  (Stimmt das so ungefähr, Degl?)

Ich war einmal dabei, als Danny 267 Meter warf, und das ist wirklich unvorstellbar weit!


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Danke Abumann für die Infos.
Bin ein wenig überrascht der doch relativ ,,dicken'' Hauptschnüre...hätte da dünneres erwartet.Um so erstaunlicher diese Wurfweiten! #6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Baitcaster (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*



Abumann schrieb:


> @ Baitcaster: Oh Manno! Was machst Du denn am Sonntag, den 13. Juni? Da ist Oberbürgermeisterpokal in Kiel, passt das? Aber ich denke doch, dass wir uns vorher noch so mal sehen, oder?




Ich denke schon!!! Ich bring dann Frauchen und Kind mal mit zur Küste
Muss Montag mal in die Termine schauen mit den OB-Pokal. 
Nach der DM hab ich den Kopf wieder frei#6


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

@ Baitcaster: Klingt gut; dann können die beiden sich ein wenig in der Sonne aalen und sehen obendrein mal, wo Du immer Deine Nachmittage verbringst!

@ Koalabär: Alles eine Frage der Technik; der normale Überkopfwurf reicht da freilich nicht mehr, und die dicke Schnur wird halt aus Sicherheitsgründen vorgeschrieben, immerhin stehen die anderen Teilnehmer näher dran als man beim Brandungsangeln steht!


----------



## Baitcaster (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Erzähl bloß nicht, wie oft ich zum Mefo fischen war. z.T. habe ich auch lange gearbeitet


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Ich hab doch gar nichts gesagt von Fischen; Du warst doch hier, um unsere neue Schrankenanlage zu vermessen, oder?


----------



## degl (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

@Dirk,

das war nicht nur unglaublich weit.............die Bleie vergruben sich auch unglaublich tief im vereisten Boden:q

gruß degl


----------



## Baitcaster (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Spaten und Spitzzange gehören zur Grundausstattung:q


----------



## Angelsuchti (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

eine frage: warum verwenden die keine geflochtene, oder ist die angabe der hauptschnur für geflochtene?


----------



## degl (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*



Angelsuchti schrieb:


> eine frage: warum verwenden die keine geflochtene, oder ist die angabe der hauptschnur für geflochtene?



Gute Frage..................

wie so viele Andere, meine auch ich, das man mit Geflecht weiter werfen kann.............die "Profis" wohl eher nicht;+

gruß degl

P.s. oder geht weitwerfen mit Geflecht/Multirolle gar nicht?


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*



degl schrieb:


> Gute Frage..................
> 
> wie so viele Andere, meine auch ich, das man mit Geflecht weiter werfen kann.............die "Profis" wohl eher nicht;+
> 
> ...



solange alle mit dem selben Material werfen ist es doch egal,ob mono oder geflecht.

beim Kugelstoßen könnte man ja auch eine leichtere Kugel nehmen,und so weiter wummern.

ob geflecht bei gleicher Schnurdicke weiter wirft. |kopfkrat

Gruß Jörg


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Guten Morgen!

Die Schnurdurchmesser beziehen sich auf monofile Schnüre; aus Sicherheitsgründen sind diese Stärken so vorgeschrieben, wobei auch da bereits der technischen Entwicklung Rechnung getragen wurde, die vorgeschriebenen Mindestdurchmesser waren noch vor wenigen Jahren etwas höher.
Bei gleichen Durchmessern oder wenn die Mono nur ein wenig dicker ist, wirft man mit Mono sicher weiter wegen der geringeren Reibung; genau genommen muss erwieswenermaßen Geflochtene schon einiges dünner sein, um Weitenvorteile zu bieten. Der Nachteil von Geflecht ist aber einmal die geringe Dehnung, wenn wir mit geflochtener Haupt- und Schlagschnur werfen würden, würden wohl sogar unsere Ruten häufig brechen (wir benutzen schon jetzt keine dreiteiligen Ruten unter anderem aus dem Grund!), zudem ist Geflecht genau deshalb recht gefährlich - wegen der geringen Dehnung weiß man nie, wann es reißen könnte, und Bleie können tödlich sein; und wenn Geflochtene dann noch einen leichten Knick hat oder die Oberfläche nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung ist, sind Abrisse vorpogrammiert.
Ich werde mich aber mal erkundigen, ob es noch weitere offizielle Gründe gibt, wobei die Sicherheit immer an erster Stelle steht.
Und doch, man kann durchaus Geflochtene mit der Multi werfen; wenn es zu dünne Schur wird, hat man leichte Herausforderungen, aber ansonsten gibt es kaum Probleme - außer natürlich man passt nicht auf und hat einen Tüddel, aber das kennen sicher auch die Stationärrollenangler! 

@ Degl: Bist Du immer noch traumatisiert, weil Deine Bleie immer so tief eingeschlagen sind?  Rate mal, was passiert, wenn es etwas wärmer und der Boden regennass ist!


----------



## Angelsuchti (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

ok danke, bin mal wieder schlauer geworden! 

Gruß
Angelsuchti


----------



## degl (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

@Dirk,

nach den Wurfweiten, den Temperaturen und dem Kennenlernen, ist mir halt die "Einschlagtiefe" in Erinnerung geblieben..........
Aber traumatisiert?....................nö nich wirklich

gruß degl


----------



## Baitcaster (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 274 Meter Wurfweite IM SCHNITT!!!*

Wenn tatsächlich das Überdrehen der Spule da ist, kannst mit Mono schneller enttüddeln.#6 Aus eigener Erfahrung
Da würden ne Reihe Ruten knacken, Dirk!!!

 Bei Geflecht habe ich teilweise mit meiner Zillion schon Probleme beim Baitcasten. Aber das passiert nur, wenn ich unter den Brücken mit nen DS-Blei oder Wobbler, anstatt das Wasser zu treffen, versuche die Tauben von den Brückenträgern zu verscheuchen:q


----------

